# Arched Fireplace Surround



## Chicago_Danny (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi guys

I'm hoping some of you might be able to help me. I am very much a novice, but would love to build a faux fireplace surround to add an architectural element to my living room. All of the doorways are arched in my house, so I though an arched fireplace would be a great way of highlighting them. I have attached links to designs that I would like to mimic.

http://www.salvosites.com/images/userimgs/10756/arched-marble-fireplace_67325_1.jpg
http://shard1.1stdibs.us.com/archivesE/upload/10060/49_13/antique/antique_l.jpg
http://griffins-gargoyles.com/images/P/arch-fireplace-385.jpg

These are the general shape and structure I am looking for. I would like it to be clean and simple. I am mostly leaning to the 3rd link.

Thanks
Danny


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

Danny, you say you are a novice, but you would like to build one of those? I say go for it, but you are going to need some tools, and time. The time part is most important. What kind of help are you looking for?


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

I went to your home page and there are no details, no workshop pics, no projects, no way to know what skills you do have to build upon. If you want help, you've got to help us!


----------



## Chicago_Danny (Feb 20, 2012)

I am looking for someone who could create a plan for me to follow. I am a beginner, but I have built several farmhouse dining tables, an outdoor grill table'buffet, as well as a back bar. I just am not good at seeing an inspirational piece and turning that into a plan. Thanks!


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Danny,
Maybe start by making the sides first; an easy rectangular or squared shape. While making that think about the mantel piece, if you want it to extend out. Then cut the piece (with the curve) or pieces for the face piece and attach it to the frame. screw some short pieces of soft wood along the side of the curve. You can use several pieces of wood/plywood to clamp and screw it to the curve piece. I think you get the idea. Best of luck; you can do it.


----------



## dannelson (Nov 28, 2011)

No problem please feel free to contact me via e mail [email protected], we are located in southeastern Wisconsin I can cut full size patterns or templates that you can copy or what ever you need our patterns are cnc generated thanks Dan Nelson


----------

